# wash stand plans.



## larryparamedic (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can find plans for a country style wash stand? what i'm looking for is something simple and made using old style joinery (i.e. mortise and tenon , dovetail , etc.) . i say old style cause i use only hand tools. most of what i've found is either too fancy or or too big. library here is no help. i've seen the one on tne new yankee workshop site and with a little modification it may work . thanx for yalls help.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Check out New Yankee Workshop. Norm did a bunch of stuff like that over the years. You can get the plans and a DVD for a lot of his later projects.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is a free plan from Shopsmith for a Colonial Dry Sink Plan.
http://www.freedrysinkplans.com/Assembly_2.htm


----------

